# Div Schliesen und wieder öffnen



## harderph (7. Januar 2008)

Also bevor ich hier mein frage stelle ich weiss nihct wonach ich suchen soll!

ich möchte gerne DIV elemete haben die man per link (Öffnen/Schliessen) kleinmacht und wieder gross! Wird z.b. gebraucht hinweise zu lesen und dann wieder zu schliessen und wenn man es noch nicht ganz vertsanden hat dann wieder öffnen! Ich würde sagen das ist wie so ein drobdown menü ähnlich nur das per klick es sich schliessen oder öffnen soll!!

ich hoffe ichhabe es nicht so umständlich erklärt! 
Wenn jemand irgendwie ein tut hat oder eine seite wo es ist, ist der beste!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Du meinst ein- und ausblenden? Gib dem DIV eine id, dann kannst Du das mit document.getElementById("div_id").style.display = "block" bzw. "none" ein- und ausblenden.

LG


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

hier mal ein Beispiel zum Ein- und Ausblenden einer Box:


```
function showhide(divid) {
    obj = document.getElementById(divid);
    obj.style.display = obj.style.display == 'none' ? 'block' : 'none';
}
```


```
<a href="#" onclick="showhide('box1')">Box 1</a>
<div id="box1" style="display:none">
    ...
</div>
```


----------

